
A POLITICS FOR TECHNOLOGY - joshus
https://stratechery.com/2016/a-politics-for-technology/
======
sharemywin
Your article got me thinking about colored coins and different was to signal
prices versus storing value and things that shouldn't be for sale. It seems
that for price signaling to work best each person should get the same
allotment per day. and some other currency for time storage and resource
allocation. not sure how a system like this would work but kind interesting.
already examples of it. voting can't be purchased. food stamps can't be traded
etc. maybe instead one system there should many. or they could be partially
intermingled. for instance a meal token could trump a general token because
everyone only gets 3 meal tokens and you can have many general tokens.

